# Everyone's welcome to come to the EGM



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just say and I'll log you as coming ;D


----------



## malcolmg (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi

Add me to the list

Malcolmg

TTR 225+
W82RJM Modified

Malcolm Granger


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Welcome Malcolm. ;D

I notice this is your first post, but guess you were a "lurker" before this ;D

So you will know the EGM is deciding upon how we organise the owners club....... have you sent an email to [email protected] giving your details so we can contact you post Jan11th?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

If you want to stay the night, then send me an IM with your details and I'll book you a room (35 quid)

And if you want lunch on the day also send me an IM and I'll book lunch (3 quid - included in room rate if your staying)

Cheers and Merry Christmas

BeasTTy

off to do my Santa Bit for the kids now.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Couldn't decide what thread to put this on... unfortunatly I can't make it anymore (Mark already knows this). Â  Â :'(

Anyway - have a good, constructive meeting on the 11th... I guess myself and Jae will have to see what "suggestions" the TTOC has for the forum Â  ... however, please keep in mind that (as far as I am aware) the TTOC and ******** is seperate and will remain seperate. 
The TTOC can (as any other member of the forum) make suggestions on the forum web site (reminds me - we need a "Site" forum to discuss these things).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Kev and we'll feed back any "requests" and see whether they can be incorporated. I do know and am always at pains to point out the that the forum and oc are different entities, but do have a symbiotic relationship.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Rooms for overnight stays have been booked.

I have IM those I have booked for, so if you need a room and haven't got an IM let me know.

For those of you using the M1, M45 A45 route on Saturday, watch out for the speed cameras on the A45 (there are loads). Oh yes the M45 has no cameras and very little traffic   if you know what I mean.

See you Saturday

BeasTTy


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> For those of you using the M1, M45 A45 route on Saturday, watch out for the speed cameras on the A45 (there are loads). Â Oh yes the M45 has no cameras and very little traffic Â   if you know what I mean.


Oh yes, the M45, the world's loneliest motorway - don't be surprised if you see no other cars along the duration of the motorway!

Good point about the A45 though - IIRC there's some cameras straight after it goes to a 40 or 50 zone


----------

